# Pickerel Catch



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 20, 2007)

Well the highs were in the mid-50's today and so I figured I'd go fishing. In around an hour and a half, my brother and I managed 4 pickerel. My two biggest were a little under a pound, with my third being about 1/4 of a pound, all caught on shiners. My brother caught one on a Chatterbait (I got it in the monthly drawing a while back) that went 1lb 4oz. Because of the recent lack of fishing pictures, I figured I'd post these. One picture is of a bite scar on one of the pickerel. I don't know if another one bit him when he was smaller or what did it to him. The pictures came out better than I thought they would from being from my phone.


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2007)

Good job guys! Glad the chatterbait is at least catching something for you! And the pics did come out pretty good from the phone.


----------



## little anth (Dec 20, 2007)

good job dude at least ur fishing right now


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice catches, guys!  . Supposed to be 56 degrees here tomorrow, and a friend mentioned taking his boat out tomorrow, but I can't attend due to my wife having some surgery tomorrow. She might be a little ticked-off if I left her at the hospital to go fishing :shock:


----------



## little anth (Dec 21, 2007)

yes thats understandable tell her to get better soon from us


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by Waterwings


> She might be a little ticked-off if I left her at the hospital to go fishing



Ahhhh, go ahead. She'll be asleep in the OR. :lol: Just get back before the anesthesia wears off and she'll never know you were gone. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 21, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> Originally Posted by Waterwings
> 
> 
> > She might be a little ticked-off if I left her at the hospital to go fishing
> ...



Well, things went well at the hospital  . She had foot surgery this morning for Plantar Faciotis (sp?). Reported to the hospital by 0600, did the prep stuff, wheeled her to the OR at 0740, and at 0800 the volunteer lady in the waiting room told me she was headed to recovery for about 45 minutes. We were home just a little after 1000.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 21, 2007)

nice atleast someones catching something around here


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Waterwings
> ...




I suffered from that, That is the worst pain ever. You sit down for 10 minutes and then you cant get up. WOW! Surgery for it is pretty tough I hear. I luckily beat it with stretching, proper support and physical therapy. Hope things turn out well.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2007)

Hope your wife has a speedy, and pain free recovery.

Now you get to go fishing, right?


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 21, 2007)

Yep, pretty bad pain. I originally thought there would be major incisions, but it was laproscotic, leaving one entry point on each side of the heel. Go in, snip a tendon slightly (from what I understand), the tendon stretched as supposed to do, and now it's about 3-4 weeks of tenderness. Gotta walk on it though or it might return to the way it was before.


FishinMyLife,
Sorry about posting non-fishing stuff in your Pickerel catch post.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 21, 2007)

esquired said:


> Hope your wife has a speedy, and pain free recovery.
> 
> Now you get to go fishing, right?



yep, as soon as she is able to get around on her own


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 22, 2007)

Glad to hear it all worked out for the best. Hope she's up and around again soon.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 22, 2007)

Your brother looks do serious in the photo! He is destined to be a true snot rocket champ


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 22, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> FishinMyLife,
> Sorry about posting non-fishing stuff in your Pickerel catch post.



Nah, no problem, I hope she gets well. I managed 3 more today in the cold, rain, and wind. Nothing was going for the live shiners. I caught two on a brokeback Bomber and one on an X-Rap. Nothing big, but it was some action. One had all 3 trebel hooks in his mouth. That was fun to unhook, especially because of the teeth.


----------



## little anth (Dec 23, 2007)

nice job man 
lol the snot rocket champ lol


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2007)

Good job man! I love your hat! I need to get one of those.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 23, 2007)

Jim said:


> Good job man! I love your hat! I need to get one of those.



Well I was wearing it in weather that was cold for us down south but it was probably t shirt weather for ya'll from the north. The hat's definitely a chick magnet too... It brought one pretty girl that I didn't talk to much in and we started talking at a football game. After a while, she asked why I didn't wear the hat more often. I ended up telling her that I do wear it a lot, its just usually when I hunt and fish, which caused the conversation to turn to "You killed Bambi!" and that was the end of that.


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Good job man! I love your hat! I need to get one of those.
> ...



LMFAO!  

Did I tell you I made my wife video tape a hog hunt I went on.....on our honeymoon? :shock:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 24, 2007)

Jim said:


> Did I tell you I made my wife video tape a hog hunt I went on.....on our honeymoon? :shock:


You're a lucky man, Jim


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 24, 2007)

Jim said:


> Did I tell you I made my wife video tape a hog hunt I went on.....on our honeymoon? :shock:



:shock: Now that's love right there!


----------



## Jim (Dec 24, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Did I tell you I made my wife video tape a hog hunt I went on.....on our honeymoon? :shock:
> ...




To this day she says "I dont know what I was thinking".

I will be honest, I didnt either. :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 24, 2007)

> To this day she says "I dont know what I was thinking".



Lol, kinda reminds of a 7 mile canoe trip my wife and I took shortly after we were together. It poured rain the entire trip, and the water was so low we literally pulled the canoe more than we floated. It would have been nice if the canoe rental place had informed us ahead of time how low the water was :roll:


----------

